

On Git's Shortcomings - peterlundgren
http://www.peterlundgren.com/blog/on-gits-shortcomings/

======
jhull
There are ways to obliterate from git[1], but to your point of complexity, its
not as easy as just "git obliterate some-file"

[1] [https://help.github.com/articles/remove-sensitive-
data](https://help.github.com/articles/remove-sensitive-data)

~~~
peterlundgren
Correct, I acknowledge that:

 _On the other hand, once it’s public, it’s public for good. Git makes
cryptographic guarantees that ensure that if someone tries to rewrite history
to obliterate a file, every clone of that repository will notice at the next
fetch (perhaps to the ire of your fellow developers)._

